# Do people prefer CIH setups?



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been reading up on CIH setups and find it really interesting. I love movies and it seems like 2.35 screen is the way to go. What I don't like is the complexity of running it. It just does not seem very family friendly.

What are peoples thoughts?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

There isn't any real complexity in running with CIH..
There is a bit involved in intially setting up, mounting the lens and aligning everthing, but once set up and particularly if you don't need to move the lens away for 16:9 viewing, it's just a matter of adjusting apect ratio's for what ever you're viewing, with the projector remote..


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I guess that is part of the complexity I mean. So say I leave the lens in place and the projector is able to do the scaling. I am pretty sure you can automate the switch of the aspect ratio based on the source for example DirecTV, HD-DVD. But what happens when you are watching a dvd that has a aspect ratio of less than 2.35? Can you automate that switch?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Not as far as I know...You have to switch the aspect ratio manually..


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It doesn't get difficult until you want a moving border to match the aspect.
This will be my next endeavor as I too want 2.35:1.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It sure would be nice to watch a movie in 2.35:1. Too bad the lenses cost more than the projector. Definitely not for the budget concious people.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> It sure would be nice to watch a movie in 2.35:1. Too bad the lenses cost more than the projector. Definitely not for the budget concious people.


Especially since projectors just keep getting cheaper.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

One of the most effective moving borders type is a remote controlled motorized curtain..
You can pick these units up on ebay for a very reasonable price, and are quite simple to setup..
A friend of mine here, has done just that and it looks great and is very effective..adding to that "theatre" feel..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I bought my lens from a guy here in Australia, who makes them up to his design..
They are brilliant...2 prism lenses, very large with optical coatings..and cost about $600.00..
Shipping to the States might be a bit expensive though because they weigh 7 Kg..


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree. It would be nice. I really don't mind watching it 16:9. so i can not justify spending a bunch of money on the lens. If I found an incredible price maybe I would try it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Why are they SO huge. All the pictures i saw of these things were enormous... hopefully this technology continues to progress both in ease of use and price - cause man they are pricey...:gah:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

You don't need an anamorphic lens to do 2.35:1.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

What's the alternative?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Exaneo said:


> What's the alternative?


You can zoom the picture out to fill the 2.35 screen. But the lense is ultimately the way you want to go to get true 2.35.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Exaneo said:


> Why are they SO huge. All the pictures i saw of these things were enormous... hopefully this technology continues to progress both in ease of use and price - cause man they are pricey...:gah:


Generally they are made that large to cover a variety of projectors and lens postions..
But the main consideration is that the bigger prisms allow maximum light transfer..


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

Prof is that the Aussimorphic mkII?

How do you find it image wise? Distortions and such.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Smokey Joe...I'm using the Mk.1 lens with uncoated prisms..
The Mk.11 with coated prisms, was designed to help reduce side and back reflections..
With the modifications I made to my lens, I no longer have any reflections..so I didn't see any need to upgrade..

As far as the image quality, I find it to be excellent...Infact I leave the lens in place now for all aspect ratio's, except 4:3 which I never use anyway..

There is no distortion generally of the image area on the screen, except for the slight pincushion effect which is pretty much standard for most anamorphic lenses, but the borders cover that up anyway..
I do see some chromatic aberration occasionally and on 16:9 images unmasked, you'll see it at the sides of the image...All pretty minor things really.
You forget about all these things when you see the real impact of a scope image on the screen..:bigsmile::T


----------

